# Calculador de resistencias para Led



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Ago 30, 2006)

hola si quiero conectar un led de 1.5v a una pila de 5v como se el valor de la resistencia que debo usar?
gracias i saludos


----------



## Dario Vega (Ago 30, 2006)

Serian 3.5V, (5V - 1.5V) dividido por la corriente del LED, suelen ser 10 a 20mA.
Andará bién con una R de 270 ohm


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Ago 30, 2006)

y como te a dado el valor de 270 ?
gracias i saludos


----------



## Dario Vega (Ago 30, 2006)

Supongo un valor medio de corriente, entre 10 y 20 mA tomo 15mA. Luego 3.5V/0.015A=233 ohm. Lo redondeas al valor comercial cercano de 270
Con 270 ohm la corriente será de 13 mA

Saludos


----------



## Picodella (Ago 30, 2006)

Si recuerdas la ley de ohm ??? recuerda que R : V / I, entonces 3.5 voltios / 20 mA: 0 Ohmios.

Y listo

Espero que te halla quedado entendido.


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 30, 2006)

y si la quisiera conectar a 12 volts para un indicador para el auto, cual seria el valor?


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Ago 30, 2006)

ok muchas gracias


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 30, 2006)

Respondiendo la pregunta del colega Guille DJ...

Una resistencia de 1Kohm anda bien...

Esta es mi primera respuesta ya que acabo de integrarme a la comunidad...

Saludos desde Chile


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 31, 2006)

ok muxas gracias colega nuevo, es bueno ver como llega gente nueva y de tan diversos sitios, en fin, para cualquier duda o consulta o lo que te de la gana aki nos tienes, 
un saludo, Guille


----------



## black_flowers (Feb 21, 2007)

hola, hasta ahora siempre que he trabajado con leds les ponia una resistencia en serie cualquiera, o incluso no se la ponía, hasta que se me han quemado los leds de un 7 segmentos, Entonces ahora creo que me toca preguntar:
*En base a qué se calcula la resistencia en serie que se le coloca a un led?
donde se coloca, en el ánodo o en el cátodo?
qué misión tiene?*

un saludo. espero que me echen una mano


----------



## canales (Feb 21, 2007)

Hola black_flowers.

Pués te digo, siempre hay que ponerle una resistencia a los diodos led. Esta resistencia sirve para la limitación de la corriente que pasa por ellos. Los led si no me equivoco, andan en el rango entre 10mA a 70mA. Otra cosa que hay que tomar en cuenta es la caída de voltaje en dichos elememtos, lo cual depende de el color que se use. Pero, comunmente la caída de voltaje anda entre 2 a 3 voltios. Desgraciadamente no tengo un link para suministrarte acerca de este tema. 

Entonces, la ecuación para el calculo de la resistencia es:

                        R = (Va-Vled)/Iled

donde:

Va = voltaje de alimentación
Vled = voltaje del led
Iled = corriente que pasa por el led

Aunque te cuento que yo he puesto resistencias en serie con algunos led que andan en el rango de 120 ohmios a 1K ohmios.

Ahora con respecto a las patas de los led, la mas larga es el ánodo, y se pone al potencial mayor, ya sea a la fuente de alimentación o a la resistencia. La pata más corta es el cátodo y se pone al potencial menor, ya sea a tierra o a la resistencia.


----------



## black_flowers (Feb 22, 2007)

muchas gracias, te has explicado ampliamente, no hace falta nigún link, 
aunque el archivo .ewl no se con qué programa abrirlo, pero con lo que has puesto arriba ya ha quedado todo claro. 

bueno tan sólo tengo la duda de donde va colocada la resistencia, si en el ánodo o en el cátodo. aunque por lo que pones arriba parece que es indiferente no?

sl2.


----------



## cubeusk (Feb 23, 2007)

efectivamente, es indiferente


----------



## canales (Feb 23, 2007)

La resistencia puede ir conectada al ánodo o al cátodo.

Si va conectada al ánodo, la otra terminal de la resistencia va conectada a la fuente de alimentación, y el cátodo del led va conectado a tierra.

Ahora si va conectada al cátodo, la otra terminal de la misma va conectada a tierra, y el ánodo del led va conectado a la fuente.

De estas dos formas puedes hacer la conexión, no importa cual uses, ninguna tiene una ventaja sobre la otra; simplemente es un circuito en serie y la misma corriente pasa por la resistencia y el led.

Otra cosa, débes calcular la potencia necesaria que debe soportar la resistencia:

P = Vr*Ir

donde:

Vr: caída de voltaje en la resistencia
Ir: corriente que pasa por la resistencia (que en este caso es la misma que pasa por el led)

La potencia calculada será la potencia máxima que la resistencia disipará, por lo tanto débes de escoger una resistencia por lo menos con el doble de capacidad de potencia que la calculada (valor de potencia, no de resistencia. No te confundas). Ej: la potencia calculada te dió 0.25W, entonces tú escoges una de 0.5W. Esto se hace con el fin de que la resistencia no se recaliente mucho, y por ende tenga un mayor tiempo de vida.

Sábes, por lo general la alimentación para un circuito con led es de 5V, y por lo tanto la potencia disipada de la resistencia es poca, y con una de 0.5W es suficiente. Esto no significa que la alimentación no puede ser mayor a 5V, puede ser 6V, 9V, 12V, 15V, etc. Para eso tienes las ecuaciones para el cálculo de la resistencia y la potencia de la misma.

Espero que esto sirva.

Adiós......


----------



## black_flowers (Feb 23, 2007)

pues si no me sirve esto no se que me va a servir,

muchas gracias a to2.


----------



## makine (Feb 23, 2007)

jeje


----------



## carlos1242455 (Feb 24, 2007)

mira entendi bien lo de la resistencia en seria. Pero si lo que se desea conectar es un display 7 segmentos tambien se puede colocar una resistencia en el comun y de que valor debe ser dicha resistencia?


----------



## manuel2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bueno ante todo decir que yo tambien soy novato por lo que espero que me corrijan si me equivoco....

Respecto a la pregunta de carlos:
Ya que no dices el voltaje que se le va a suministrar al circuito es imposible calcular lo que pides, aunque creo que si vas a utilizar una sola resistencia (paralelo) debes calcular su valor para un  solo led y luego calcular la potencia que debe disipar ya que sera mayor que conectando una resistencia para cada led (serie).

Si no me equivoco (no te fies mucho), para calcular la resistencia en paralelo (suponiendo una fuente de 9V y que cada led consume 2V y 0.020mA) seria:
- Calcular la resistencia
R = (Vfuente - Vled) / I 
R = (9V - 2V) / 0.020 = 350 ohm

- Potencia a disipar
P = (Vfuente - Vled) * Itotal
Itotal = Iled * NLeds = 0.020 * 7 = 0.14
P = 7 * 0.14 = 0.98 W -> 1W

La resistencia a utilizar seria de 350 ohm y 1W.

Bueno y para el calculo en serie (una resistencia para cada led que creo que es lo que se suele hacer con los displays....) seria lo mismo, 

R = (9-2) / 0.020 =350 ohm

..pero la potencia a disipar seria mucho menor ya solo va conectada a un led (P = 7 * 0.020 = 0.14W, por lo que sobra con cojer una resistencia de 1/4 de W.)

Saludos y espero que me corrijan si me equivoco ya que yo tambien estoy aprendiendo, gracias.


----------



## heli (Feb 26, 2007)

*carlos1242455* NO puedes conectar una única resistencia común para los 7 led del display. Si lo haces el primer segmento que encienda se vera OK, pero si enciendes dos lucirán la mitad, y los 7 la séptima parte. Eso es porque la corriente que determina la resistencia se tendría que repartir entre el número de leds activos.
Por eso se pone una para cada led, así siempre lucen lo mismo porque no se tiene que repartir la corriente.


----------



## Alfgu (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, no se si este post esta bien aqui pero no he encontrado otro sitio mejor, si los moderadores lo consideran que no es aqui, que lo cambien sin ningun compromiso.
Buscando por la red de redes he encontrado esta pagina en la que viene un programilla para calcular las resistencias de los Led (eso en principio) pero tambien se pueden calcular para otros usos. Os dejo el Link.
http://www.ngineering.com/LED_Calculators.htm


----------



## Guest (Abr 18, 2008)

amigo alfgu, aqui estan tres enlaces para calculo de r de diodos leds, el primer enlace puedes bajar el programa e instalarlo en tu pc (escritorio) y viene con tutorial en pdf en español, los otros son en ingles, espero les sirva a los que visitan este foro.

http://www.ledsinternational.com/espanol/descargas.htm .



http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz



http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/?p=zz.led.resistor.calculator


----------



## Alfgu (Abr 19, 2008)

Hola Lenvas84, no sabia que habia mas y claro al verlo lo he puesto como curiosidad y herramienta para muchos que buscan la resistencia cuando hacen algun circuito de Leds, y parecen que tienen buena pinta.
A mas de uno del foro seguramente le interesará, sobre todo los que estan empezando con este mundillo.


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 19, 2008)

Estos son en español:

http://valetron.eresmas.net/

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/download.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/download/index.htm


----------



## JT-NPN (Abr 19, 2008)

Para corriente continua estan bien, alguno de ellos calcula la resistencia en serie para un led con una señal cuadrada por ejemplo, eso seria util cuando se diseña una matriz de leds en un display, solo por preguntar...igual estan buenos


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 20, 2008)

Una respuesta practica, la corriente del led en una matriz depende tambien de la frecuencia de repaso: a una frecuencia muy baja requiere una resistencia casi igual a la de DC, para una frecuencia mas elevada se puede disminuir el valor de la resistencia.


----------



## totung (Abr 22, 2008)

http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## Guest (Abr 22, 2008)

en la misma tónica, de nuevo para todos

http://www.ledsinternational.com/espanol/descargas.htm .



http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz



http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/?p=zz.led.resistor.calculator


----------



## totung (Abr 23, 2008)

Creo que deberiamos de abrir una sola seccion para puras dudas sobre LED y proyectos relacionados con estos, ya que se ve que tiene mucho auge... no se que opinen?


----------



## Guest (Abr 23, 2008)

totung, pienso que que todo se debe a que, al preguntar  sin buscar primero como dice una de las reglas del foro se crea un nuevo tema que ya existe en post anteriores, es algo que veo difícil de corregir porque el que recien  ingresa lo hace sin buscar antes, a mi me pasó igual,  ya no, ahora busco primero despues pregunto.

la única forma es que el  FORO ya tenga instalada esta modalidad y cuando se pregunte algo que ya existe  éste automáticamente desvie la pregunta hacia ese tema.
saludos





> Vive todo y cada uno de tus dÍas como si fuera el último, algun día acertarás...


----------



## dEREK (May 6, 2008)

Un led utiliza como maximo 25mA  y tenes un voltaje de 1.5 entonces realizar la ecuacion V=i*R .Donde R queremos encontrar.V=1.5 , I=1.5mA .
Al despejar R=60 ohms.


----------



## fran_14 (Jun 25, 2008)

holas amigos miren he hecho un circuito: 
conecte en paralelo 8leds rojas de alto brillo (7de 5mm y 1 de 3mm) 
y coloque una resistencia de 82ohm x2watt pero esta calienta que da patadas!calienta muchisimo! 
y lo desconecto para no quemarla! 

le pregunte a un profesor y me dijo comprate 4resistencias de 82ohm x 2watt y pone 
dos en serie , y las otras dos tmb en serie y pone en paralelo los dos conjuntos de modo que te de 82ohm total! 
pero sigue calentando a full! 
llega a los 96ºc (medido con tester la temp) y la desconecto porq me da miedo! 

que puedo hacer para no usar una resistencia de 5watt!por la plata no se cuanto salen y el espacio no me entra! no puedo modificar el circuito! 
ayuda gracias 
desde ya 
franco


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 25, 2008)

esos leds no pueden calentar tanto. P=UxI  tonce P=3volts(o la tension que manejen tus leds)x 25mA(o la corriente que manejen tus leds=0.075w. puede ser algo asi la cifra?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola.
Qué voltaje estás usando, o sea tu fuente de alimentación.
No se debe poner el paralelo LEDs de diferente tipo, debe poner en paralelo los de 5mm y conecta separadamente el 3mm.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Meta (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola:

Me dio por hacer este programa de calcular las resistencias para LED. En un futuro haré para calcular bobinas, condensadores, hasta el 555, cosas así relacionado con la electrónica para facilitar a los demás.

El que tengo es de prueba, comprueben si funciona en sus PC. Eso si, cuando lo acabe completo, no se parecerá nada al de arriba indicado, y lo haré con su ventana principal y dentro de ella se abrirá más ventanas al estilo MPLAB.

Este que tengo aquí es una prueba muy pobre hasta el diseño. Con el tiempo acabaré.

http://www.ledsinternational.com/espanol/descargas.htm

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Jul 4, 2008)

Yo no he podido probarlo, me da error de aplicacion.


----------



## Meta (Jul 4, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Yo no he podido probarlo, me da error de aplicacion.



Aquellos que no pueden es porque a aprte que no están usando windows Vista, tampoco tiene el *FrameWork 3.5* instalado.

Descarga aquí, el FrameWork 3.5 en español desde la web de MicroSoft.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FD-AE52-4E35-B531-508D977D32A6&displaylang=es

Si funciona me avisan.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 4, 2008)

Creo que deverias de cambiar la configuracion de tu  programa, tal y como lo tienes actualmente es posible que solo lo puedan utilizar el 5% de usuarios.

Tu deves de adaptarlo   para  que lo puedan utilizar el mayor numero posible de usuarios. (es mas facil de que Mahoma valla  a la montaña que llevar la montaña a Mahoma).


----------



## Meta (Jul 4, 2008)

Lo tengo hecho desde el xp pro. ¿A alguien le funciona?


----------



## santiago (Jul 4, 2008)

me anda de 10

saludos


----------



## Andiamo (Feb 15, 2010)

Creo que os estáis liando un poco con el cálculo.

Resistencia=(12v"entrada de la fuente" - 1.7v "Led") / 20mA = 10.3v / 20mA = 515 ohms, entoces con 680 tiras millas y vas a lo seguro.

Un saludo


----------



## electrodan (Feb 15, 2010)

Es improbable que alguno de los que empezaron esta discusión lea tu respuesta, puesto que la última respuesta es de hace dos años.


----------



## zulin (Jul 28, 2011)

Buenas

Tengo una duda sobre el calculo de la resistencia necesaria para encender un led sin quemar lo. En teoría la formula es la siguiente:

(V1 - Vled)/(amperios led) = ohmios resistencia

Teniendo en cuenta que el consumo del led (Vled) i los amperios los obtenemos de la información del fabricante del led. 

Mi pregunta es: una vez tenemos la resistencia que normalmente creo que esta en 270 ohmios si yo utilizo la ley de ohm con la caída de tensión en la resistencia no tendría que salir el Vled?

V = R * I -> 270*0.015 = Vled?

A mi siempre me sale el valor de la fuente de tensión V1. Alguien podría explicarme porque? y para que sirven exactamente las resistencias? porque lo que he leído por el foro i google no me encaja con esto, ya que en teoría provocan una caída de tensión.


----------



## Antalmart (Jul 28, 2011)

El valor de R variará con V1.

  V = R * I -> 270*0.015 = V en resistencia = 4,05 v
  Vled suele rondar los 2 V.
  Mira este hilo: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/resistencia-coloca-led-6046/

  El objetivo de la resistencia es limitar la corriente a la Intensidad que soporta el Led. Por esa razón se pone en serie, asegurando que la tensión en el led (Vled) sea la justa, que será V1 - Ven R.

  Saludos


----------



## tjdor (Jul 28, 2011)

zulin dijo:


> Buenas
> A mi siempre me sale el valor de la fuente de tensión V1. Alguien podría explicarme porque? y para que sirven exactamente las resistencias? porque lo que he leído por el foro i google no me encaja con esto, ya que en teoría provocan una caída de tensión.



La intensidad luminosa del LED es proporcional a la corriente que lo recorre, de tal modo que si no pones resistencia, no limitas la corriente, y como la resistencia interna del LED es muy pequeña, la corriente tiende a infinito, y como superas la corriente de avalancha del diodo lo destruyes (polarizacion directa).

Un diodo LED al igual que un diodo "normal" se le puede sustituir por su modelo aproximado (simplificado), que es una pila de valor la tension umbral del diodo (anodo= positivo, Catodo=negativo) en serie con una resistencia de valor la resistencia interna del diodo. 
A este circuito simplificado si que puedes aplicarle la ley de Ohm y te sera mas facil entender el funcionamiento del diodo.

La vida util del diodo, especialmente los led, es inversamente proporcional a la intensidad. Si haces funcionar el diodo con menos corriente ademas de lucir menos, tedurara mas. Si lo haces lucir mas consumira mas corriente y te durará menos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 28, 2011)

zulin dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre el calculo de la resistencia necesaria para encender un led sin quemar lo. En teoría la formula es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



Amigo la Tension directa en un LED  es una constante!!!, puede variar un pequeño porcentaje de un fabricante a otro. Cuando hagas un calculo p el mismo siempre tienes q ajustarte al valor de funcionamiento del LED, el valor de R dependera de la fuente de alimentacion.-!!! 

A mi siempre me sale el valor de la fuente de tensión V1. Alguien podría explicarme porque? y para que sirven exactamente las resistencias? porque lo que he leído por el foro i google no me encaja con esto, ya que en teoría provocan una caída de tensión.


----------



## zulin (Jul 28, 2011)

Buenas

Muchas gracias, creo que entiendo un poco mejor todo este tema, la función de una resistencia es fijar la intensidad que pasa y también regular la caída de tensión, porque si la fuente de alimentación son 5v  y la caída de tensión de la resistencia son 3v es así como obtenemos la tensión estable de 2v para el led no?

Realmente no se si lo entiendo o estoy hecho un lió .

Muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola.

Vled depende del color del LED y del tipo de LED (LED normal o LED super brillante).

Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 17005

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zulin (Jul 28, 2011)

Buenas

Gracias por el link, pero que el Vled esta establecido por el fabricante ya me ha quedado claro, lo que no termina de estar del todo claro es lo que comento en el post anterior, si la resistencia limita también la tensión que pasa a través de ella.

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola.
 El LED es un diodo y como todo diodo tiene un voltaje umbral, en los diodo normales de silicio el voltaje umbral es de 0.6V a 0.7V. el voltaje umbral se logra cuando por el diodo fluye una corriente adecuada.Lo mismo ocurre con el LED, cuando pasa por él una corriente en el LED se produce una caida de voltaje que es su voltaje umbral (el voltaje que se da en la hoja de datos).

El LED se comporta como un diodo zéner más o menos (mantiene su voltaje umbral más o menos estable o varía muy poco dentro de un rango de corriente).
Imagino que sabes como funciona un diodo zéner.

Rled es resistencia limitadora de corriente. el voltaje en el LED es más o menos estable y el que indica la hoja de datos.

No sé si esto aclara tu duda.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zulin (Jul 28, 2011)

Buenas

Si creo que mas o menos ya lo entiendo, lo que me cuesta mas de entender es la relación entre la tensión de la fuente de alimentación, la tensión de la resistencia i la del led. Es decir como se escoge la tensión de la fuente de alimentación y que utilidad tiene, ya que la de la resistencia y la del led son calculables .

Creo que tengo un lió impresionante, gracias por vuestra ayuda y comprensión.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola.

El voltaje de alimentaciíón debe ser:
Cuando es un LED
Vcc >= Vled +1.5V 
para LEDs en serie 
Vcc >= NxVled + 1.5V 
N=número de LED en serie.
( >= ) significa mayor o igual.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zulin (Jul 30, 2011)

Buenas

Muchas gracias, ya lo entiendo todo un poco mejor.


----------



## eclixe9209 (Sep 19, 2019)

Buenas noches compañeros... Soy nuevo en el foro... tengo una duda con respecto al calculo de resistencias para leds de alta potencia...

     Hace unos días me di a la tarea de reemplazar unos led's del interior de mi camioneta resulta que la "muelita led" (primera imagen) utiliza una resistencia del tipo SMD de 130ohm y ~1/8w aprox. desconozco si el led que trae es de 1w o 3w(supongamos que es de 1w), tengo a la mano uno de 3w del mismo tipo... Resulta que hice mis cálculos y con una resistencia de 48ohm puedo sacarle los 3w, peero... SORPRESA! la resistencia se calienta a pesar de que la prueba fue realizada con una resistencia común de 1/4w, volví a hacer la prueba esta vez con una resistencia de 220ohm lo cual haría trabajar el led con algo cercano a los ~0.6w pero igual se calienta... mi pregunta es.... ¿Cómo hacen para utilizar una resistencia de 1/8w configurada de tal modo que maneje un led a 1.1w y esta no se queme? segun mis calculos que dejaré en otra imagen el led original está trabajando con 1.1w de potencia y ahí está... funcionando aun.

Pd: la muelita led solo tiene desprendida una pata pero ya casi no ilumina...

Gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer la consulta y de dar su respuesta.


----------

